# Drawings!



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

I am going to try my hand at painting bettas so post a pic if you want one done


----------



## 3l1zabeth (Jun 28, 2012)

Ok... I would like one done of Dakota. Thank you. I have attached 2 pictures.


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

Ok


----------



## Shayebri (Jul 14, 2012)

Could you do one of Piccolo, the fish in my avatar? She's actually sort of a teal color, though. Ill post a better pic later, but I can't right now.


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

yeah ok, I should have them done sometime tommorow, I just don't have any time to day(its really hectic)


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

here's dakota, I'm normally a great drawer but the drawing thing on our computer did not work as well as I thought it would so sorry


----------

